
Yahoo insiders come up with a snarky nickname for Marissa Mayer - aceperry
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-is-called-evita-2016-1
======
gcb0
to save you from click bait title, nickname is: evita.

article says nothing else besides that.

